# Email from WES



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I have received an email from WES that they have received all of my documents and that they will send the report by 8th August.

I am wondering i have just sent them my masters degree and i have yet to send them the Bachelors degree and secondary certificates. Even in my order as well, i mentioned all these degrees & certificates. 

I am not sure what do they mean by this. Has anyone else in this forum also received such email?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi

This simply means they will send education equivalent report by 8 th august and then you are all set to send your application to cic for further processing 
All the best

Regards
Ash


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

ashpin said:


> Hi
> 
> This simply means they will send education equivalent report by 8 th august and then you are all set to send your application to cic for further processing
> All the best
> ...


But, what about assessment of Bachelors Degree & Secondary, Higher Secondary? Will they not included it? Or they will just assess the highest qualification?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

cfuture said:


> But, what about assessment of Bachelors Degree & Secondary, Higher Secondary? Will they not included it? Or they will just assess the highest qualification?


They will only assess what you send them.

If you just send them your Masters Degree, they will assess that. They can't assess what they don't have, so you'll have to inquire directly with them about what to do about the other documents... they may make you pay again to have those documents assessed by them.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
They will assess Bachelor and Masters.

All the best.



Regards,
Ash



cfuture said:


> But, what about assessment of Bachelors Degree & Secondary, Higher Secondary? Will they not included it? Or they will just assess the highest qualification?


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> They will only assess what you send them.
> 
> If you just send them your Masters Degree, they will assess that. They can't assess what they don't have, so you'll have to inquire directly with them about what to do about the other documents... they may make you pay again to have those documents assessed by them.


Agree with you. But, i clearly mentioned my each & every credential in the order, so ideally they should have wait for the other documents to come. But, Anyways, i have send them a message via their "contact us" page. Lets see. Do you think any other mode of communication with them? email/phone/fax?


----------

